# 2003-2004 Laker Players of the Game



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*10/28/03 (Lakers - 109, Mavericks - 93)* 









Karl Malone: 15 points, 10 rebounds, 9 assists, 5-11FGs, 5-5FTs









Gary Payton: 21 points, 7 rebounds, 9 assists, 10-20FGs

Honorable Mentions:
Shaquille O'Neal
Devean George
Derek Fisher

Photos courtesy of Sean


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Malone and Payton.. Great choices! :banana:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Just a friendly reminder to all of you...

We keep this thread for Damian's Player of the Game as a sticky and he will continue updating it. If you have suggestions or opinions, please post them in the game threads that brian34cook usually starts, or send Damian a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*11/1/03 (Lakers - 103, Suns - 99)* 









Whole Lakers Team...
Shaquille O'Neal: 24 points, 12 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 blocks, 11-19FGs
Gary Payton: 19 points, 4 rebounds, 9 assists, 2 steals, 7-17FGs
Karl Malone: 18 points, 12 rebounds, 2 assists, 5-10FGs, 8-12FTs
Kobe Bryant: 15 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 4-12FGs, 7-10FTs
Derek Fisher: 13 points, 2 rebounds, 4 assists, 5-9FGs, 2-2FTs
Devean George: 12 points, 12 rebounds (career-high), 2 assists, 2 steals, 4-10FGs, 4-4FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*11/2/03 (Lakers - 87, Warriors - 72)* 









Kobe Bryant: 21 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 5 steals, 7-12FGs, 5-5FTs, 2-3 three-pointers

Photo courtesy of Sean


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*11/4/03 (Lakers - 113, Bucks - 107)* 









Kobe Bryant: 31 points, 7 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 blocks, 10-22FGs, 9-10FTs, 2-4 three-pointers

Photo courtesy of Sean


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*11/6/03 (Lakers - 120, Spurs - 117)* 









Kobe Bryant: 37 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 steals, 16-29FGs
Shaquille O'Neal: 35 points, 20 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 blocks, 12-23FGs, 11-16FTs

Photo courtesy of Sean


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*11/7/03 (Lakers - 95, Hornets - 114)* 









Kareem Rush: 0 points, 1 rebound, 0-1FGs

Basically, he was the only one out there that didn't end up making an *** out of himself.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*11/10/03 (Lakers - 95, Grizzlies - 105)* 









Devean George: 17 points, 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 6-7FGs, 3-4 three-pointers

Picture courtesy of Sean


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*11/12/03 (Lakers - 94, Raptors - 79)* 









Shaquille O'Neal: 23 points, 14 rebounds, 2 blocks, 9-12FGs, 5-15FTs









Karl Malone: 17 points, 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 5-12FGs, 7-11FTs

Picture courtesy of Sean


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*11/14/03 (Lakers - 94, Pistons - 89)* 









Shaquille O'Neal: 21 points, 15 rebounds, 8 assists, 3 blocks, 7-17FGs, 7-11FTs

Picture courtesy of Sean


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*11/16/03 (Lakers - 99, Heat - 77)* 









Kobe Bryant: 27 points, 4 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals, 6-10FGs, 15-16FTs

Picture courtesy of Sean


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*11/18/03 (Lakers - 96, Pistons - 106)* 









Karl Malone: 20 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 blocks, 2 steals, 9-13FGs, 2-2FTs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*11/19/03 (Lakers - 104, Knicks - 83)* 









Karl Malone: 17 points, 14 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 5-8FGs, 7-8FTs 









23 points, 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 6-15FGs, 11-16FTs

Pictures courtesy of Sean


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

_Damian is on vacation, so I'll be posting the POG for a minute._ 

11/21 vs Chicago










Kobe and Karl

kobe: 28, 5, 4

karl: 14, 18, 3


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

11/23 vs Memphis










Stu gave it to Bryon Russell, 5-of-6, 14 points. I also liked Medvedenko's return so he gets a nod as well.










Stan: 14 points, 11 boards, 2 dimes


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Normally, either Damian or myself update this thread exclusively. But this week he and I are not going to be around here much so I have deputized brian34cook to handle the duties. As always, if you have any suggestions or comments on the POG, please post them in the game threads that brian34cook usually starts, or send him a PM for the next two games, 11/26 vs the wiz and 11/28 vs the spurs.

Thanks!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*11/26/03 (Lakers - 120, Wizards - 99) *









Devean George: 18 pts, 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 7-10 FGs, 3-3 FTs, 27 minutes









Kareem Rush: 14 pts, 1 Rebound, 2 assists, 1 Block, 1 Steal, 6-8 FGs, 2-2 FTs, 16 minutes









Slava Medvedenko: 11 pts, 1 Rebound, 2 assists, 1 steal, 5-5 FGs, 1-2 FTs, 25 minutes

Well those are my Players of the Game for this night.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

* 11/28/03 (Lakers - 103 , Spurs - 87 )*









Karl Malone: 10 pts, 11 rebounds, 10 assists, 4-9 FGs, 2-2 FTs, 1 block, 27 minutes
Devean George: 19 pts, 3 rebounds, 0 assists, 8-9 FGs, 2-2 3PTs, 1-1 FTs, 2 steals, 27 minutes
Gary Payton: 17 pts, 4 rebounds, 7 assists, 8-11 FGs, 1-1 FTs, 3 steals, 29 minutes
Derek Fisher: 9 pts, 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 4-5 FGs, 1-1 FTs, 1 steal, 21 minutes
Slava Medvednko: 6 pts, 6 rebounds, 0 assists, 3-7 FGs, 18 minutes

Great game for the whole team.. Yeah Malone had a triple double but I couldnt pick just one.. 


*POG Breakdown:*
Karl Malone: 7
Kobe Bryant: 6
Shaquille O'Neal: 5
Devean George: 4
Gary Payton: 3
Slava Medvedenko: 3
Derek Fisher: 2
Kareem Rush: 2
Bryon Russell: 1


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*11/30 (Lakers 99; Pacers 77)*










Karl Malone; 11 points, 15 boards


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*12/3 Lakers 90 - SAS 86*

POG to the starting 5 for that 4th quarter gut check, holding the Spurs to just 3-for-17 in the final 12 minutes.

  

Shaq: 15 points, 16 rebounds 9 blocked shots, 1 steal

Karl Malone: 16 points and 10 boards, 2 assists, 1 steal

Kobe Bryant: 21 points , 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals

Payton: 16 points, 2 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals

Devean: 18 points, 1 rebound, 2 assists, 3 steals


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*12/4 Lakers 144 - Mavs 103*










Shaq: 25 points, 19 boards, five assists, three blocks


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*12/7 Lakers 94 - Utah 92*










Deven George; 16 points (Including the game winner), 8 boards, 3 assists and 2 steals


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*12/9 Lakers 98 - NY 90*

POG to the fantizzle fizzle

  

Shaq: 18 points, 15 rebounds, 3 assists

Karl Malone: 20 points and 6 boards, 5 assists

Kobe Bryant: 21 points , 6 rebounds, 9 assists

Payton: 17 points, 2 rebounds, 4 assists


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*12/12/2003: Lakers 93 vs Dallas 110*










Karem Rush: 12 points


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*12/13 Lakers 108 vs Portland 112*










Kobe Bryant: 35 points, 5 rebounds, 6 assists


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*12/19 Lakers 101 vs Nuggets 99*










Shaq: 26 points, 11 rebounds and six assists


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*12/21 Lakers 107 vs Suns 101*










Devean George: 19 points on 9-of-15 shooting, 9 rebounds


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*12/23 Lakers 98 vs Warriors 107*










Kobe: 23 points


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*12/25 Laker 87 vs Rockets 99*










Shaq: 22 points, 10 boards, 2 dimes, 3 blocks


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*12/28 Lakers 105 vs Celtics 82*










Shaq: 22 points,	3 dimes,	16 boards, 2 blocks, 1 steal


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*1/2/04 Laker 109 vs Sonics 111*










Kobe: 32 points, 6 assists, 6 rebounds, 4 steals










GP: 24 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 blocked shot


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*1/4 Lakers 98 vs Clippers 101*










Kobe: 44 points, 10 boards, 3 dimes, 4 steals


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*1/6 Lakers 90 vs T-Wolves 106*










Kareem Rush: 16 points, 2 boards, 1 dime, 1 theft










Brian Cook: 16 points, 4 boards, 1 theft, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*1/7 lakers 91 vs nuggets 113*










Kobe: 27 points, 6 assists, 3 rebounds, 6 steals


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*1/9 Lakers 113 vs Hawks 67*










Slava: 26 pts (13-21 & Career High), 11 Boards (8 offensive! & Career High), 3 Assists, 2 Steals, 2 Blocks


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*1/12 Lakers 89 vs Cavs 79*









Devean: 12 points, 12 rebounds, 1 assists, 3 steals, 2 blocks









Slava: 11 points, 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal









Cook: 13 points, 6 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block
GP: 13 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*1/14/04 Lakers 97 vs Nuggets 71*

















Stanislav Medvedenko: 22 points on 75% shooting, 9 rebounds, 2 blocks, 1 steal in 39 minutes of play


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*1/16 Lakers 83 vs Kings 103*










Kareem Rush: Career High 30 points - 4/6 from downtown, 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block in 34 minutes


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*1/17 Lakers 91 vs Clippers 89*

















GP: 15 points, 15 dimes


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*1/19 Lakers 85 vs Suns 88*









Kareem Rush: 18 points, 3 boards, 1 dime, 2 steals, 1 swat










Bryon Russell: 17 points (3-4 from long range), 3boards, 2 dimes


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*1/21 Lakers 82 vs Grizzlies 86*










GP: 24 points, 6 boards, 3 dimes










Brian Cook: First start as a rookie and he gets a double double; 12 points, 10 boards


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*1/22/04 Lakers 87 vs Mavs 106*










Devean: 24 points, 6 boards, 2 dimes, 2 steals


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*1/24 Lakers vs Jazz*










Stanislav: 26 points, 12 boards, 1 dimes, 1 steal


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*1/28 Lakers 96 vs. Sonics 82*










GP: 24 points, 1 rebounds, 5 dimes, 1 steal


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*1/30 Lakers 84 vs T-Wolves 97*










Shaq: 22 points, 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Sahq: 36 points, 8 rebounds, 5 dimes, 1 block, 1 steal


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*2/2 Lakers 72 vs. Pacers 85*










GP: 10 pts, 7 ast, 8 rebs


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*2/4 Lakers 111 vs Cleveland 106*










Stu gave it to Shaq: Season high 37 points, 12 boards, 6 dimes, 2 swats










GP desereved it as well: Season high 30 points, 4 boards, 6 dimes, 2 swats


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*2/5/04 Lakers 73 vs Phila 96*










Luke Walton: 6 points on 50% shooting & 100% from the FT line, 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*2/8 Lakers 98 vs Magic 96*










Luke Walton: 2 points, 2 rebounds, 7 beautiful assists, 1 block

In 6 1/2 minutes in the fourth quarter, Walton had five assists, two points, two rebounds and a blocked shot to bring the Lakers from a 14-point deficit to a one-point lead. "Thank God for Luke," Shaquille O'Neal said to the Los Angeles Times after the game.












D Fish: 15 points, 1 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals including the game winning photo above


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*2/10 Lakers 98 vs Heat 83*










Shaq: 25 points, 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 Steal, 2 Blocks











D-Fish: 18 points (2/3 from downtown), 3 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals

D-George: 17 points (4/7 from downtown), 11 rebounds, 3 blocks, 1 steal


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*2/11 Lakers 87 vs Rockets 102*










Shaq: 24 points (14/19 FT's), 9 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 4 blocks


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*2/17 Lakers 89 vs Blazers 86*










Kobe: 31 points, 8 rebounds, a season-high 10 assists, and 2 steals


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*2/18 Lakers 100 vs Warriors 99*










Shaq: 31 points, 16 rebounds, 7 assists, 5 blocks, 1 steal










Kobe: 35 points, 6 rebounds, 8 assists, 1 blocks, 2 steals


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*2/20 Lakers 116 vs Sixers 88*

















Shaq - 29 pts (12-18), 13 boards, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 block
Kobe - 28 pts (10-18), 7 assists, 5 boards, 3 steals, 2 blocks


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*2/22 Lakers 104 vs Suns 92*










Kobe: 40 points, 7 boards, 5 dimes, 3 steals


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*2/25 Lakers 112 vs Nuggets 111*










Kobe: 35 points, 7 rebounds, 10 assists, 3 steals


Honorable mention to Kareem Rush for the Game winning three.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*2/26 Lakers 101 vs Kings 103*










Kobe: 35 points, 11 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 Steal


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*2/28 Lakers 122 vs Wiz 110*










Kobe Bryant: (first triple-double of the season) 25 points, 14 rebounds and 10 assists, 2 steals


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

This was a tough choice for POG. 

Stu gave it to Horace Grant: 14 pts (6-9), 7 boards, 2 steals, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/2 Lakers 93 vs Hawks 94*










GP: 15th career triple dip; 23 points, 10 boards, 10 assists, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/3 Lakers 96 vs Rockets 93*

















Kobe: 18 points, 13 assists, 8 rebounds
Shaq: 28 points, 1 assist, 7 rebounds, 5 blocks


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/5 Lakers 99 vs Sonics 91*










Shaq: 32 points, 8 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 blocks


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/7 Lakers 94 vs Nets 88*










Shaq: 32 points, 9 boards, 2 dimes, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/8 Lakers 83 vs Jazz 88*










GP: 21 points, 6 rebounds, 7 dimes, 1 steal


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/10 Lakers 117 vs Celtics 109*










Shaq: 28 points, 17 boards, 4 dimes, 2 steals, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/12 Lkaers 86 vs Wolves 96*










Shaq: 24 points, 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/13 Lakers 88 vs Bulls 81*










Kobe: 35 points, 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/15 Lakers 113 vs Magic 110*










Kobe: 38 points (including Lakers' final 15 points and 24 of their 29 in the quarter. His 24 points tied a franchise record for points in a quarter set by Elgin Baylor in 1960 and equaled by Jerry West two years later), 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/17 Lakers 106 vs Clippers 103*










Kobe: 27 points, 9 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/19 Lakers 106 vs Clippers 100*










Kobe: 27 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 5 steals


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Shaq: 31 points, an NBA season-high 26 rebounds, 2 assists, 7 blocked shots


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/24 Lakers 115 vs Kings 91*










Kobe:36 points, 6 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/26 Lakers 90 vs Wolves 73*

















Kobe & Shaq

#8: 35 points, 9 boards, 5 dimes, 2 steals, 2 blocks
#34: 22 points, 18 boards, 4 dimes, 1 steal


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/28 Lakers 91 vs Jazz 84*










Karl Malone: 19 points, 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*3/30 Lakers 107 vs Hornets 88*










The Fantastic 4:
Kobe: 23 points, 3 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal
GP: 20 points, 3 rebounds, 6 assists
Shaq: 15 points, 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 blocks
Karl Malone (near triple double): 11 points, 8 rebounds, 9 assists, 3 steals, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Karl Malone: 20 points, 14 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 block 2 steals. 

With those steals, Malone moved into ninth place on the NBA's career steal list. He entered with 2,075 steals, tying him with Mookie Blalock.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*4/2 Lakers 97 vs Sonics 86*

















GP: 17 points (3-4 from behind the arc), 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal

Shaq: 23 points, 14 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks

_O'Neal's points carried him to 21,814 for his career, surpassing Larry Bird for 20th place on the NBA's all-time scoring list.

This season, O'Neal has passed Mitch Richmond, George Gervin, David Robinson, Bob Pettit, Walt Bellamy, Hal Greer and Bird.

The two blocks passed George T. Johnson (2,082) and moved him into the top 10 in career blocked shots._


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Malone: 12 points, 9 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals, and the only starter to have 0 turnovers.



> Afterward, Malone stared into the bucket of ice water that healed his feet and ankles and regretted it all, from the limited ball movement to the casual manner in which the Lakers defended the Spurs' pick-and-rolls.
> 
> "I don't look at anybody except myself," he said. "I could have done a better job of helping Gary out. I didn't do it. It was unacceptable. … We did an absolutely terrible job on pick-and-rolls, and it started with me."
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...5,1,328026.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*4/6 Lakers 80 vs Blazers 91*










Rick Fox: In 21 minutes, he scored 11 points, made three of four three-point shots, took four rebounds, 1 assist and did not have a turnover.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*4/9 Lakers 103 vs Grizzlies 95*

















Shaq: 28 points, 12 rebounds, 1 steal, 4 blocks
Kobe: 33 points, 6 rebounds, 7 dimes, 4 steals, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*4/11 Lakers 85 vs Kings 102*










Derek Fisher: 14 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal in 22 minutes


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*4/13 Lakers 109 vs Warriors 104*










Kobe: 45 points, 7 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*4/14 Lakers 105 vs Blazers 104 (2 OT) - final game of the season*










Kobe: 37 points, 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*4/17 Round 1 Game 1 Lakers 72 vs Rockets 71*










Shaq: 20 points, 17 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Rd 1 Game #2: Lakers 98 vs Rockets 84*










Kobe: 36 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Round 1 Game 3: Lakers 91 Vs Rockets 102*










Fisher: 10 points on perfect shooting (3-3 from the field, 2-2 from the FT line), 3 rebounds, 1 assist in only 19 minutes


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Round 1, Game 4 Lakers 92 vs Rockets 88*





























Karl Malone: 30 points, 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 steals


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Round 1 Game 5 Lakers 97 vs Rockets 78*










Kobe: 31 points, six rebounds, 3 steals and 10 assists (shooting 12-of-21 along with 6 of 6 from the foul line while committing only one turnover in 41 minutes)


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Round 2 Game 1 Lakers 78 vs Spurs 88*










Kobe: 31 points, 10 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Round 2 Game 2 Lakers 85 vs Spurs 95*










Shaq: 32 points, 15 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Round 2 Game 3 Lakers 105 vs Spurs 81*










Shaq: 28 points, 15 rebounds, 5 assists and 8 blocked shots


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Round 2 Game 4 Lakers 98 vs Spurs 90*










Kobe: 42 points, 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals, 1 block



> "I don't see how he does it," O'Neal said. "He's a fabulous player, probably the best player that ever played the game, especially with all the stuff he's been going through. And it was a fabulous night for him, a memorable night."


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Round 2 Game 5 Lakers 74 vs Spurs 73*










D-Fish: Game winner at the buzzer, 8 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Round 2 Game 6 Lakers 88 vs Spur 76*

    

:greatjob:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*WCF Game 1: Lakers 97 vs Wolves 88*










Shaq: 27 points (9-11 from the FT line), 18 rebounds, 5 assists, 4 blocks


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*WCF Game 2; Lakers 71 vs Wolves 89*










Kobe: 27 points, 5 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*WCF Game 3 Lakers 100 Vs Wolves 89*









Shaq: 22 points, 17 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 blocks









Kobe: 22 points, 2 rebounds, 6 assists


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*WCF Game 4 Lakers 92 vs Wolves 85*










Kobe: 31 points, 8 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 1 block










Shaq: 19 points, 19 rebounds, 1 assists, 3 blocks


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*WCF Game 5 Lakers 96 vs Wolves 98*










D. Fish: 17 points (7-11), 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*WCF Game 6 Lakers 96 vs T-Wolves 90*










Kareem Rush: 18 points (6-7 from behind the arc), 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal










Stanislav Medvedenko: 8 points (4-4), 3 rebounds, 1 block in 7 minutes of playing time.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*NBA Finals Game 1 Lakers 75 vs Pistons 87*










Shaq: 34 points (13-of-16 from the field, 8-of-12 from the free throw line), 11 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*NBA Finals Game 2 Lakers 99 vs Pistons 91*










Kobe: 33 points, 4 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 steals










Luke Walton: 7 points, 5 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 blocks


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*NBA Finals GAme 3 Lakers 68 vs Pistons 88*










Shaq: 14 points, 8 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*NBA Finals Game 4 Lakers 80 vs Pistons 88*










Shaq: 36 points, 20 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block


----------

